

Have you ever hired a recruiter? Take this (short) survey - tg3
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&formkey=dHhFVkVQaXNqWW45UExBSEZrd29fdmc6MQ#gid=0

======
superkinz
You're not adding value to the community by asking people to fill out your
google form. If you want people to do this, put it up as a public poll for
everybody to take, and see the results of.

~~~
tg3
Point taken. I honestly didn't even think of putting it up as a public poll.
Thanks for the feedback.

